
Hacker News “Idea” Tab - mortdeus
It would be neat if ycombinator had an ideas tab that you could pay to post topics and pay to comment with the rate being economical and the currency used wasn&#x27;t something as simple as money. (My solution being to somehow tokenize community service hours in a way that makes them untransferable)<p>I&#x27;m just saying it would be cool to have basically news but knowing everybody who posts there really cared about it, and that anything that doesn&#x27;t climb to the top is apparently something nobody cares about enough to endorse.<p>Basically take the idea of political campaign endorsements but leave out all the consequences and bullshittery.
======
bbody
The first paragraph was a little confusing to me as to what you were trying to
say but the second one made a lot more sense.

Although I can see this as an interesting idea, I think it would end up being
essentially paid marketing. Those who care the most about their content are
those trying to sell it. Although not directly comparable,
[https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/](https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/) does
something similar to what you suggested. It requires $249 to post a new
product.

